# USB Mouse driver not working (Code 28?)



## KI4HKZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I'd greatly appreciate any help you folks can give me on this. I just obtained a new Razer Imperator mouse as a gift. After downloading and installing the drivers/software for both the mouse and the keyboard from Razer's website, I plugged them in and restarted. The keyboard worked fine, but the mouse didn't. After some pretty extensive troubleshooting and even talking to their tech support, I'm still no closer to fixing it. The only thing I have learned is that it appears in Human Interface Devices in the Device Manager (which is where it is supposed to be apparently) as an unknown device. I was prompted at a couple of points during trouble shooting to use the hardware wizard to install the HID compliant device. However, at the end of the HIDClass there is an error and it can't complete the installation (Code 28). All of my USB ports work, It's getting power because it lights up. I've been using my logitech mouse in another USB slot to work with, so it's not mice in general. I've even tried using the new mouse on another computer (although it was Vista) and it seemed to work fine. I'm out of ideas on how to fix this one and could really use some help. Thanks folks! KI4HKZ


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

It isn't clear exactly what you have done but MS say "To install the drivers for this device, on the Drivers tab, click Update Driver. This starts the Hardware Update wizard.".


----------



## KI4HKZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Apologies for the lack of clarity. I have tried that and receive the code 28 error. Is it simply not seeing the Razer drivers or does it not have the right HID drivers from MS? I'm clueless as to why it's not recognizing it.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Whem you downloaded the drivers, did you put the download in a separate folder? If you didn't, do so. If it needs to be unzipped, do it to that folder. Then confirm there is a .inf file there.

If so, then try the manual install without MS assistance.


----------



## KI4HKZ (Dec 28, 2010)

Part of the problem is that the exe that I downloaded uses installshield to install the driver and the software. I'm not seeing any manual control over where the file is going nor do I see any driver files in the Razer Imperator folder like I do with the Lycosa keyboard. Thanks for the patience guys.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, you could do a Search for *.inf and see if you can locate a RazerMouse.inf or like that.


----------

